# Picked up some Bentley wheels



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

I picked these up yesterday, they are 2-piece forged aluminium, 19x9 with 215/35/19's with some mild stretching. Im very happy with the way that they fit, there is some rubbing up front, so I may have to raise the coils a little. Opinions welcome, keep in mind the car is going in for paint over the winter...
























































































Updated pics since this thread is still alive...


































_Modified by VEEDUBJETTA at 6:14 PM 12-20-2009_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

NICE!!!


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (Morio)*

Those do look nice


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

Obviously your inspiration.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (turbott920)*

Would look nice without the stretched tires.


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

What's the original tire that should been on there? Very nice btw. Delete your reflector.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

Those wheels are the shizzle...
I don't know if you're running spacers or not, and it looks as if you don't have much room to go wider as is but the 215's seem a little too narrow for those 9 inchers as some of the pics indicate. letting those lips hang out there unprotected by some sidewalls will surely cause some







the first time you rub those beauties against a curb. Happened to me with my other car.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

those wheels are amazing.
i swear everytime i see a pic of those on a car they look chopped in (no offense)
and give me your rear bumper


----------



## dubgirllovesdubboy (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

very nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (dubgirllovesdubboy)*

thats were they went. Came back form vacationa dn they were sold! Where in Toronto are you? I never see the car crusing around?
Luis


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (LuisVton)*

You need some dark paint of the front...bumper? HL inserts?


----------



## BoschSEMO (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (l88m22vette)*

Sweet!!!
what wheel bolt does Bentley use?


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

Looks excellent mate,try taking out the screw at the top of the arch liner this can sometimes give you the clearance you need.Also i think 225's might look a little better and would still give you a slight stretch but apart from that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

It's sad that it's always the aviator grey cars that get molested.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (JohnLZ7W)*

paint the roof back to aviator!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (sh-tsweak.)*

Verrrrry nice








could use some poke in the rear IMO


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (Murderface)*

how much those wheels run you? looks good.. but yea def paint the whole car one solid color


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (DuBSPEED22)*

Thanks for all of the compliments...To answer questions,
-The original tires that come on them are 275's.
-If the tires were any wider they would not fit, so they need to be 215.
-Im located in Mississauga.
-The wheels are 5x112, so im running adapters.
-I'm keeping my roof black.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (JohnLZ7W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnLZ7W* »_It's sad that it's always the aviator grey cars that get molested.

if you're taling about the bumper. its because within the last couple weeks he just got it. i'm sure he's planning on painting it, as i believe he stated in the OP


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (ilovemyTT)*

No, I meant the black roof, wheels, ride height and missing tires.


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (JohnLZ7W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnLZ7W* »_No, I meant the black roof, wheels, ride height and missing tires.

I think it looks awesome and i like the tire size. lol and there is no such thing as too low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nowtestify (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (TiTYman)*

look pimp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (TiTYman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TiTYman* »_
I think it looks awesome and i like the tire size. lol and there is no such thing as too low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There is such thing as too low. The other Aviator looks like an Insight lowered that much.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (bauch1425)*

car looks dope. Ride height, stretch, black roof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you curb wheels you should learn to park better


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_
There is such thing as too low. The other Aviator looks like an Insight lowered that much.









haha my car prob wont ever be that low... but i like it alot. I hope im on air one day. I respect your opinion tho. As long as the owner likes it thats all that matters.


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

any TT meets in mississauga? I am form Brampton and work in sauga http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (TiTYman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TiTYman* »_
haha my car prob wont ever be that low... but i like it alot. I hope im on air one day. I respect your opinion tho. As long as the owner likes it thats all that matters. 

Definitely! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (LuisVton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuisVton* »_any TT meets in mississauga? I am form Brampton and work in sauga http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i don't think TT specific but check out generationdub.com in the Canada section for vw/audi meets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

love the bentley wheel look, but i think you stretched the tires farrrr too much. maybe a 225 or 235 would have looked a wee better.
aside from that, excellent choice.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (thenamescolby)*

^^x2, you're going to curb those in no time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_^^x2, you're going to curb those in no time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

don't run into crubs then







I don't see why that's such a hard concept for people to grasp


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (Neb)*

Its not hard, did you see the poke on the rim?








They look good but thats nuts...you probably get dings or chips for normal road debris with that set-up...


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

sometime stuff happens... haha
there is a price for everything


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_^^x2, you're going to curb those in no time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Do you guys drive around hitting curbs all day?!?







This is not my daily driver, and i dont drive around grinding curbs, regardless of the tires being stretched or not!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

My TT is a DD, and I've curbed my Hartmanns (which is why I'm getting a winter set and refinishing)







If the TT isn't your daily, then I understand (and am jealous)


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (l88m22vette)*

Those look sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-TownTT (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (l88m22vette)*

my tt is my dd right now and Ive never curbed the rimzzz









but im also verrrrryyyy aware not to...previous experiences


----------



## ~Brittnie~ (Nov 18, 2007)

thats HOT! good change still like the old ones... they double as a mirror but hey thats a girl thing ;-)


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

honestly, not my style but they do look nice!
and that stretch is freakin perfect


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks amazing


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (l88m22vette)*

dooope


----------



## DworiBak (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

very nice







wheels


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

Not a fan at all. Sorry. Glad you like it though.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

What size are the adapters that you are running? What are your final offsets?


----------



## deedle1.8T (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_What size are the adapters that you are running? What are your final offsets?

X2


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

i like the wheels, but not on the TT, i think it would look better if you had an audi symbol instead of the big ass "B" for bently.


----------



## wheresyourbackpackbrah (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

so sick


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Picked up some Bentley wheels (wheresyourbackpackbrah)*

If you described your car to me over the phone I would probably be very hesitant to respond, but for some reason it all works after seeing pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And for those saying you're going to curb your wheels that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. It not like you park any different with normal wheels and stretched. If you rub your stock wheels against curbs you should learn how to park and if you rub aftermarket wheels against a curb you need to learn how to park.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

that looks sick, fellow cdn ! other side though. 
first i will make a point on curbing ... your an idiot if you dont know how to park, and even more an idiot if you have nice wheels and dont care where the curb is..... 
second . i think what some people are saying is road rash.. which you could get. ive noticed through out the years. that people with $hitty or soft suspensions when turning the wheels, angle the wheels in the direction you are turning thus,, bringing the edge of the rim closer to the road. and if on the right angle and higher speed you will get some rash ie curbage on the edges.. but if your smart and have stretched tires like 215 on 9inches . you wont be taking those 60 mile ( 100km) turns like you would normally with diff setup. im done with those years of trying to take turns as fast as i can.. besides i have a tt, if i wanted to go fast id buy a m3 or nissan, to me looks are more important .. hey , im shallow and i know it .
love the eurobumper too, whered ya snag that ? 
and gotta get rid of that front bumper cdn tumor !!! and dont raise the front end. its perfect.... 
if you aint rubbin , you aint dubbin .. booooo yaaaaah 


_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 5:56 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
that looks sick, fellow cdn ! other side though. 
-thanks
love the eurobumper too, whered ya snag that ? 
-the UK 
and gotta get rid of that front bumper cdn tumor !!! and dont raise the front end. its perfect.... 
-Already done, click link below for recent pics








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4597496
_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 5:56 PM 10-6-2009_



_Modified by VEEDUBJETTA at 6:26 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

reminds me of a mini veyron for some reason


----------



## haverty (Oct 13, 2009)

i apologize, but i think it looks terrible.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (haverty)*

Props! I like it! This reminds me of the thread in the bugatti section of fourtitude that has this kid asking for an original set of bugatti wheels. 365 tires and all! LOL haha


----------

